# Total Archery Challenge in San Antonio



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm thinking about loading my family up and making the trip to SA on May 5-7 to shoot this challenge. Have any of you heard of this? Looks like an awesome time and might be a good "tune up" for us.

http://totalarcherychallenge.com/san-antonio/

I'm going to run it past my wife this evening and see if she's interested in going with me and my son, then get us all signed up. Might be nice to run into a few 2coolers on the trail.

Dook


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

its a great time, see you there


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

100+ 3D Targets
Prime Total Archery Challenge fueled by MTN OPS is coming to Natural Bridge Caverns*and bringing you the greatest outdoor 3D archery experience*in the nation.**We work hard to provide a fun, family friendly environment where everyone can enjoy the great sport of archery.**Itâ€™s like we always say, â€œLifeâ€¦ Its Better with a Bow!â€
100+ 3D archery targets
You can do any course and start at any time within the open times. *Remember this is a fun shoot.
Multiple Courses for different skill levels. (You can shoot any course and scoot in to a comfortable range)
Locals Course-15-40 yd shots minimal angles
Prime Course (toughest course but a lot of fun)- Rocky Mountain Western Shoot, 40-100 yds with steep angles and tougher shots
Mtn Ops*Course- 25-65 yds with steep angles and good shots that test your skill
Stationary Kids Range 10 target shoot at dinosaurs and Zombies!
Kids Course- 12 target from 5-20 yds. *This is a great beginners course and fun kids shoot.
Novelty Shots with the chance to win multiple prizes. *Win a Truck and more.
Vendors with the latest outdoor products
Free Education for novice and beginners
An Amazing Venue
Fun for the whole family
Great food and Fun!
This is the one archery event you do not want to miss. *All participants that pre-register online *will get *an awesome event t-shirt, 5 raffle tickets and an extra entry to win a Prime or Quest bow (Target bows are not included). *Please feel free to contact us at anytime we look forward to seeing you soon.
Register today for a chance to win a new Prime Bow @
www.totalarcherychallenge.com


----------

